# Gcc Expert 24 LX vs Graptec CE 5000 for a contour cutter??



## 850-R (Apr 2, 2008)

OK I thought I was settled on a Graphtec CE5000 but now I am wondering if I could get away with the GCC Expert 24 LX... I have had a Refine MH721 for about 2 years (using signblazer) and it has met my needs but now I want a cutter that will contour cut. Which of these 2 is easier to contour cut? 

If I bought the Graphtec I was going to get it from US Cutter so it came with the Draw X3 package. 

If I buy the GCC what software would I need?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I can not comment of how well the contour cut feature on the LX works but my opinion of GCC machines is very high....I use Illustrator CS3 to cut with both an Expert 24 and Cut-3000....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The expert lx has the same optical eye that is used in the more expensive GCC cutters, so you will have no problems and will perform very well.. You can use a lot of different design software,, Corel, AI, autocad just to name a few,, you can even design in free software like inkscape and use great cut ( comes with the machine) to cut your projects.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Only problem with the GCC LX is that it is too good for it's own good..they sell them as quick as they get in stock!..I saw the unit in action at a trade show and it is a neat machine...and with optional stand and flat table add-on it is a super unit for the price. But I don't think anyone has them in stock at this time...may have to wait 3-4 weeks...If you want one...better see if you can pre order


----------



## 850-R (Apr 2, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> Only problem with the GCC LX is that it is too good for it's own good..they sell them as quick as they get in stock!..I saw the unit in action at a trade show and it is a neat machine...and with optional stand and flat table add-on it is a super unit for the price. But I don't think anyone has them in stock at this time...may have to wait 3-4 weeks...If you want one...better see if you can pre order


What is the flat table used for? What is the max downforce? Anyone know if it will cut twill?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The downforce on the Expert 24LX is 250 grams.....

The flat table is to keep your material flat instead of it dropping over the front of the cutter....I think this gives better results when cutting ganged contour cut decals for example....

Almost any cutter will cut almost anything.....Having said that, some equipment than can do a particular task may not be the best piece of equipment for the job in the long run...From what I understand a stepper motor will not work as good and/or as long as a servo motor for cutting twill....So if you want your machine to last for a while, you will probably need a heavier duty machine....

GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The tables are designed for cutting small pieces of twill and other materials,, it works great in conjunction with a sticky cutting mat, it allows you to have greater control of what you are cutting as far as smaller things go.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is a video from GCC on installing and using these flat bed tables
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPdJVSMfhYM[/media]


----------



## 850-R (Apr 2, 2008)

plan b said:


> The tables are designed for cutting small pieces of twill and other materials,, it works great in conjunction with a sticky cutting mat, it allows you to have greater control of what you are cutting as far as smaller things go.


Where do I buy sticky mats? The only ones I can find are the Cricut ones and I hate to buy them


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can use the cricut mats,, nothing wrong with them, they work well


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

plan b said:


> You can use the cricut mats,, nothing wrong with them, they work well


Ditto......


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Has any actually used the Expert LX? I have read plenty of "testimonials/reviews" for other cutters; however, not so much the LX. Just wondering on how well the LX operates compared to other cutters.
Thanks in advance


----------



## 850-R (Apr 2, 2008)

tee, I was wondering the same thing. I see the one thread where someone was having major trouble getting up and running, but no real user comments from an owner who has one running like clockwork. Makes me a bit hesitant.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

850-R said:


> tee, I was wondering the same thing. I see the one thread where someone was having major trouble getting up and running, but no real user comments from an owner who has one running like clockwork. Makes me a bit hesitant.


Yea, i know what u mean. A few other members was able to give me some great input. Check out the link below to see some of the input from the other members. Good luck

http://http://www.t-shirtforums.com/cad-cut-direct-help-forums/t147944.html


----------

